# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 9] Erreur item validation test

## SandraG

Bonjour,

j'ai un messagebox qui s'ouvre avec l'erreur suivante que je ne comprend pas :

*item '0000 does not pass validation test'*  et si je fais OK j'ai un autre messagebox qui dit :

*" item validation error on import.continue import?"*

Qq 1 connait?
Merci d'avance

Sandra

----------


## daringa

C'est dans une datawindow ?

----------


## Zandes

Bonjour,

J'ai le mme problme... (sans avoir le deuxime message)




> Datawindow Error
> 
> "Item [nomItem] does not pass validation test"


Dans mon cas, c'est dans une "drop DataWindow".

Mon champ est en format texte, sans limite (varchar(60) dans la BD).

Pourtant, j'essaie avec d'autres champs de la mme table (char et dcimal) et je n'ai pas le message d'erreur.

De plus, je prend le champ directement (objet "colonne", non "compute").

J'ai supprim la colonne pour la refaire et j'ai toujours le mme problme.


Une ide ?


Merci,

--
Mick

----------

